# How do I get more accurate with corners with OP?



## bob_lightbulb (Jan 14, 2020)

Hey guys, I'm getting into 3BLD lately and I'm using the OP method for edges and corners. I've got edges down, where I don't make mistakes 99% of the time, but corners are a pretty big struggle for me right now. Anyone have tips on improving accuracy for corners? Thx


----------



## Hazel (Jan 14, 2020)

What specifically are you messing up on? Are you doing the Y-perm wrong, or do you do the wrong setup moves?


----------



## Llewelys (Jan 14, 2020)

- Do sighted solves (helps with the intuitive side of set ups)
- Practice each set up/Y perm/de-set up as if it was its own alg (helps with muscle memory and cancellations)
- Write down memo and solve the cube (or just corners) under a table as fast as you can (helps with muscle memory and associating letters to pieces)


----------



## bob_lightbulb (Jan 14, 2020)

Aerma said:


> What specifically are you messing up on? Are you doing the Y-perm wrong, or do you do the wrong setup moves?


I think it's the setup moves that are messing me up. I sometimes undo the setup moves wrong and that causes problems


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 15, 2020)

bob_lightbulb said:


> I think it's the setup moves that are messing me up. I sometimes undo the setup moves wrong and that causes problems


Record a video of yourself doing an only corners solve (with memo written down if that helps) and if you mess up, figure out what set up moves you did wrong. Try to figure out which ones are giving you trouble and decide on what they're going to be before hand so you don't have to come up with them on the fly.


----------



## Habsen (Jan 15, 2020)

bob_lightbulb said:


> I think it's the setup moves that are messing me up. I sometimes undo the setup moves wrong and that causes problems



Make sure to use the same moves in reverse when undoing your setup. For a couple of cases there are multiple easy setup ways. If you use one way to set your piece up and another to undo the setup, your cube will be messed up although the piece ends up in the correct position.


----------

